# 2011 Forum Competition ? Does anyone fancy joining in ?



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

Hello people :mrgreen: 

How about a 2011 Monthly Challenge 

12 different projects . one each month 

Sound interesting ?

*NO CRITIQUE *

If I get enough interest in this , I will post some rules ( as few as possible ) 

I will fund 13 trophies , 12 small ones and a overall winner over 12 months 

If you want to take part copy and past you name in the following posts 

I am off out now for a while but will look in later and see what happening 

:deer :ho2 :deer


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

Blister


----------



## gnu (28 Dec 2010)

We have seen these things on other forums and they end up fizzling out. If you are offering prizes and trophies then you you are going have to alow work to be judged and critiqued. Personally I would just have a monthly focus on a certain aspect of turning and rather than turning it into a competition or challenge.


----------



## wardroom (28 Dec 2010)

Good idea blister, let me sugest the winners prize

Magma Black Line Titan 400 :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (28 Dec 2010)

wardroom":uysg4yp0 said:


> Good idea blister, let me sugest the winners prize
> 
> Magma Black Line Titan 400 :lol:


Now THAT is a good idea!


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Dec 2010)

Who will do the judging and what would be the criteria for judging.

Regards George


----------



## cookie777 (28 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen,
Can I be the judge :ho2 
barry



http://www.bureswoodcrafts.co.uk


----------



## The_Stig (28 Dec 2010)

I like the idea especially because it'll get me to spend more time in the workshop but I'd be interested in knowing what things will be judged on and what things shall be made.


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Dec 2010)

Hi. Blister
Sorry to see some of the early responses. Always easy to knock. 
I'm game - rubbish but game.
Having something to work towards is constructive. I think it will be good to have different focuses and making us do something outside our comfort zones is good to expand our skills.
Thanks for the effort you are prepared to make and hope something comes of it.
Regards
Colin


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Dec 2010)

Melinda_dd

I'd like to have a go...being a complete beginner... could be fun!!!
(can the first thing be a toy coz I'm already working on one lol)


----------



## cambournepete (28 Dec 2010)

Count me in.

But although it's a great idea in theory, you have to have judging, and criteria on which to judge and as it's web based you are relying on good photos as well as good turning.
I find it very hard to appreciate many pieces posted because of the photography.

Thanks for offering to run it and for the prizes though!


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

gnu":l12n8f5f said:


> We have seen these things on other forums and they end up fizzling out. If you are offering prizes and trophies then you you are going have to alow work to be judged and critiqued. Personally I would just have a monthly focus on a certain aspect of turning and rather than turning it into a competition or challenge.



We have not tried this on OUR forum so cant predict in advance that it will Fizzle out 

I have re read my original post and cant see any mention of PRIZES :? Does this mean you are offering ?

Work can be Judged without being critiqued , If turned items are good enough to win , why be harsh on the ones that don't win ?

The main reason I posted this was to try and encourage people to have a go , 4 weeks to turn something ( Good or bad ) and show us ( Post it ) on the forum without fear of harsh critique


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

George Foweraker":2lvv35qz said:


> Who will do the judging and what would be the criteria for judging.
> 
> Regards George



I would ask for one of our professional turners who is not taking part to be our Judge 

The criteria would be if he likes it above all others then its good enough to win ( Nothing too complicated )


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

cookie777":34tna54x said:


> Hi Allen,
> Can I be the judge :ho2
> barry
> 
> ...



Hi Barry 

I have no objection to you being the Judge if it gets off the ground , Thanks for the offer :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

The_Stig":378cskc3 said:


> I like the idea especially because it'll get me to spend more time in the workshop but I'd be interested in knowing what things will be judged on and what things shall be made.



Will update the post if it gets off the ground :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

Wood spoiler":2p3gwg93 said:


> Hi. Blister
> Sorry to see some of the early responses. Always easy to knock.
> I'm game - rubbish but game.
> Having something to work towards is constructive. I think it will be good to have different focuses and making us do something outside our comfort zones is good to expand our skills.
> ...



OK Colin 

Thanks for the interest , watch this space :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2010)

Melinda_dd":2hzgf1j5 said:


> Melinda_dd
> 
> I'd like to have a go...being a complete beginner... could be fun!!!
> (can the first thing be a toy coz I'm already working on one lol)



OK , I could put a toy on the 12 projects to make list , will update soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

cambournepete":1v07aw99 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> But although it's a great idea in theory, you have to have judging, and criteria on which to judge and as it's web based you are relying on good photos as well as good turning.
> I find it very hard to appreciate many pieces posted because of the photography.
> ...



Thanks Pete 

Hope it does get off the ground , its mainly just a bit of fun to get people involved , nothing too serious 

What Prizes #-o :duno:


----------



## George Foweraker (29 Dec 2010)

Hi Blister and all.

For about a year i organised a fortnightly challenge on the institute forum
It was massively popular and nearly everyone on the forum got involved.
Unfortunately after i stopped doing it and others took over it fizzled out.
This i think was because i always kept on top of it responding to every entry and encouraging members.
It was not a competition and i made sure it never got competitive.
Competition is very good but i think if you have this as a competition it will not work.
If it is to be judged on quality new turners will soon get disheartened and drop out as they would have little chance of winning.
It might be better to do it as a challenge the challenge being to produce the named item to the best of your ability.

Regards George


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (29 Dec 2010)

Personally I would prefer there to be critique, as I would like to use the "competition" in order to help me focus so I can improve, but if there is no critique then I won't know what is "wrong" with my turnings. I would like to see between centres tasks included as I that is all I can do at the moment.


----------



## George Foweraker (29 Dec 2010)

The trouble with a competition as i see it is that them that should win: ie the professional turner or extremely accomplished armature might not enter because they would not want to lose.
The new turner or less accomplished turner would not enter because they could have little or no chance of winning.
For them that want critique why not put a pic of your work up for critique as usual and also put it into Blisters thread.Comp or challenge which ever he decides on.

Regards George


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

Blister":37ee7qo8 said:


> Blister



So as I see it at the moment we have 

Blister

Wood spoiler

Melinda_dd

cambournepete

skeetoids

gus3049

matmac

Pvt_Ryan

callumlovatt

RATWOOD

Jonzjob

TheTiddles

Silverbirch

liamscanlan

SVB

duncanh

Paul.J


Bodrighy

como

whacky

Dust Busker


Haldane

clk230

dennisk

Chrisp

miles_hot

Hudson Carpentry

The Shark

Elaine 

chill

babylon355

loz

maltrout512

Daven








We also have the offer of a Judge , cookie777 Thanks Barry PS* this does mean you are not able to enter *  

If we can get up to 12 minimum its a go , the more the merrier , and dont forget its not to be too serious 

The aim is to encourage people to make items on there lathes , 
you will have 4 weeks , 
so if you co-k up the first one have another go until you are happy its the best you can do


----------



## skeetoids (29 Dec 2010)

Hi Blister,

I'm up for this, sounds good to me.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

skeetoids":1uvks4f5 said:



> Hi Blister,
> 
> I'm up for this, sounds good to me.
> 
> ...



OK Lee , I have added you to the list :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

George Foweraker":23ss9f5z said:


> Hi Blister and all.
> 
> For about a year i organised a fortnightly challenge on the institute forum
> It was massively popular and nearly everyone on the forum got involved.
> ...



Thanks for your input George 

Competition / Challenge , the aim is to do your best and if it is judged as the best for that month you get the small trophy 

Critique / No Critique , The individual could say when posting if Critique is required , If no mention of Critique is in the post then none should be left


----------



## gus3049 (29 Dec 2010)

Blister":1cgqwn1v said:


> Hello people :mrgreen:
> 
> How about a 2011 Monthly Challenge
> 
> ...


Hi Blister,

Count me in too please.

For a new turner like me, I think its a particularly good idea as, for me at least, I seem to get stuck on trying the same thing all the time. I know we must practice but variety is the spice of life and this will encourage me to try something new every month.

I think the expression 'trophy' may have misled a little. Much as I think your lathe would make a great prize........

I also agree that if one wants 'critique' one can always put in a double entry! As has been said though, this sort of thing does need a driving force to keep it going, so 'someone' will have to keep on top of it and encourage the participants to get their entries in every month.


----------



## cookie777 (29 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen,
It may be unfair for one person to judge, how about a voting system for turners entering to vote for what they consider to be the best entry, hope that makes sense #-o 
Regards Barry


----------



## matmac (29 Dec 2010)

matmac

il do wat i can sounds gd. i dont have my own lathe so i will hav a go at sneeking in some time at school


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

33 entrants so far :deer :ho2 :deer 

=D>


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (29 Dec 2010)

I should have said, I am interested. though I doubt any of my entries will be any good for the 1st few months at least.


----------



## callumlovatt (29 Dec 2010)

i'll give it a go


----------



## RATWOOD (29 Dec 2010)

Hi Blister,

I'm up for this, sounds good to me.

Cheers,

chris


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Dec 2010)

I'm in for it too, but I'm not sure how you would get that lathe of yours over here to me, unless you bought it over I suppose? 8) 8) 8) 8) :roll: :roll:


----------



## TheTiddles (29 Dec 2010)

Sounds like fun, I'm in, and I think having one person judging is fine, it's not like it's too serious is it?

If someone can't post a piece that month then they're obviously unlikely to win so the more in the better I guess

Aidan


----------



## Silverbirch (29 Dec 2010)

I`d be happy to have a go.

Ian


----------



## liamscanlan (29 Dec 2010)

Me too 
Blister - Thanks for organising this... I look forward to the challenge.
I am another newcomer to turning - so this will 'force' my hand into new areas
Liam


----------



## Chrisp (29 Dec 2010)

Sound great, having just got back into it this could be the kick I need! how will you deal with differing camera qualities?
Chris.


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

Chrisp":1wnz2ifp said:


> Sound great, having just got back into it this could be the kick I need! how will you deal with differing camera qualities?
> Chris.



It will be the entrants responsibility to take good photos for submission 

Let me know if you want in :mrgreen:


----------



## Chrisp (29 Dec 2010)

Ha! there was me trying to get a re-evaluation of my sub standard photos....
Chris.


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2010)

OK people 

Looks like we have a Challenge / competition :mrgreen: 

Will put forward the 12 projects by 31st for our start in January 


As we have a good few entrants ( Thanks ) points will be as follows

1st each month 5 
2nd each month 4
3rd each month 3

All other entrants will get 1 point 

We have 2 Judges 
Barry ( cookie777 ) 
and 
George Foweraker
thanks gents for your kind offers to help out 
and I would like them to alternate on a monthly basis , so will judge 6 months each


----------



## skeetoids (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Blister,

This sounds like a really great idea.

I take it there now needs to be a list of 12 projects, 1 per month, for us to work on?

By the looks of the list it seems like a lot of us haven't been turning long, this will limit those who don't have the necessary tools for certain projects. I'm thinking along the lines of hollow forms or deep vases etc. I for one don't have the tools for that work yet.

Really looking forward to the list of projects, holler if I can be of any help.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2010)

OK People 

Here are the 12 projects 

Please make a new item , NO previously made work to be entered 

January 

Standard bowl. No texturing / piercing / coloring,
Any wood type, any size 
Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 

February 
A candlestick 
Any wood type, any size, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 


March 
A platter, No texturing / piercing / coloring,

April 
A set of 4 eggcups, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 

May 
Decorated Bowl, texturing / piercing / carving / coloring all allowed 

June
A Box, with push fit lid, any wood type, any size, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 

July
A decorated platter, texturing / piercing / carving coloring all allowed

August
An item of jewelry, earrings, bracelet, necklace, ring 

September
A Vase, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

October
A toy, use your imagination with this one, hand held, push along etc 

November
A Goblet, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

December
A Snowman or Christmas tree, as festive as you like 

This is a mixture of face plate / chuck / spindle work , easy to start with ( January ) becoming more difficult as the months pass , some are plain and let the wood / craftsmanship show through , some are artistic , lets your imagination design and handwork take precedence Hope you like them :mrgreen:


----------



## George Foweraker (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen.
Are members limited to one item only per month.
Thank you for choosing me as one of the judges.

Regards George


----------



## Wood spoiler (30 Dec 2010)

I am really pleased to see this up and running and look forward to taking part

I will enjoy the new challenges. About the texturing, decorating, etc sorry in advance - bound to be some "how to ... " questions to forum.

Any chance of you experienced guys posting a few WIP projects on colouring, texturing etc

Regards


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2010)

George Foweraker":3s5kole5 said:


> Hi Allen.
> Are members limited to one item only per month.
> Thank you for choosing me as one of the judges.
> 
> Regards George



Yes George 

one item per entrant , Please to have someone with your pedigree :lol: as a Judge :wink:


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2010)

Wood spoiler":2wqtgga9 said:


> I am really pleased to see this up and running and look forward to taking part
> 
> I will enjoy the new challenges. About the texturing, decorating, etc sorry in advance - bound to be some "how to ... " questions to forum.
> 
> ...



Just an idea , but I subscribe to the Woodturning mag , does not cost a fortune , lots of WIP projects and lots of our forum users doing them , you could give it a try for a year , and its cheaper on a annual subscription :mrgreen:


----------



## Chrisp (30 Dec 2010)

Blister,
When do the items need to be submitted by? and how?
Regards Chris.


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2010)

Chrisp":3hgw5b9c said:


> Blister,
> When do the items need to be submitted by? and how?
> Regards Chris.




All details will be revealed on 1st January 2011 :mrgreen:


----------



## Chrisp (30 Dec 2010)

I see! :-$


----------



## skeetoids (30 Dec 2010)

I'm all excited about this =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Loving the list of projects too, well done blister.


----------



## Richard Findley (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Blister,

Sorry, I'm a bit late on this one!! (again!! :roll: :roll: ) I won't be able to enter (if this year carries on like last - fingers crossed!! :wink: ), but I would be willing to give a hand judging, whether as a judge or as someone for the judges to talk to re any particular points or pieces.

I was one of the judges for the last competition that Tom ran on here a year or so ago and it is surprisingly hard. Being a solo judge, with no one to ask a second opinion would be tough! Either way, let me know if I can help out!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2010)

Richard Findley":ofrinzb0 said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Sorry, I'm a bit late on this one!! (again!! :roll: :roll: ) I won't be able to enter (if this year carries on like last - fingers crossed!! :wink: ), but I would be willing to give a hand judging, whether as a judge or as someone for the judges to talk to re any particular points or pieces.
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard for your kind offer =D> 

Barry and George hopefully will see this post and if they get stuck can contact you by PM if that's OK with you


----------



## SVB (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Blister, 

Go on, I'm in!

Simon


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2010)

SVB":1ewpdm1a said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Go on, I'm in!
> 
> Simon




OK Simon

Your in :wink:


----------



## Blister (31 Dec 2010)

Last Day to enter this Challenge / Competition 

Cut of time is midnight tonight


----------



## duncanh (31 Dec 2010)

I'll give it a go

duncan


----------



## Blister (31 Dec 2010)

duncanh":27ncurzv said:


> I'll give it a go
> 
> duncan



OK duncanh I have added you to the entrants list :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (31 Dec 2010)

Count me in too Allen


----------



## Bodrighy (31 Dec 2010)

Not sure I'll be able to get an entry in for every month but if that is OK then put my name down as well. 

Pete


----------



## como (31 Dec 2010)

Blister, thanks for organising this, it's a really good idea.

I would like to enter, but i'm not sure I could commit to all 12 months/items. Would it cause any problems if I didn't enter every month?


Cheers
Mark


----------



## whacky (31 Dec 2010)

Count me in but again I may not be able to do every month


----------



## Dust Busker (31 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen

Count me in if there are any spaces left!

Jim


----------



## Haldane (31 Dec 2010)

Can I Play too pleeeeeeease?

Dave


----------



## clk230 (31 Dec 2010)

not sure how much time i'll have ,but can you add me aswell


----------



## hgb (31 Dec 2010)

Blister":2osw7588 said:


> Hello people :mrgreen:
> 
> How about a 2011 Monthly Challenge
> 
> ...


 Hi, BLISTER. Can i say good luck to all entrants #. AND HAPPY NEW YEAR to every one on the FORUM#


----------



## hgb (31 Dec 2010)

hgb":36tdidcj said:


> Blister":36tdidcj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people :mrgreen:
> ...


HGB.


----------



## dennisk (31 Dec 2010)

Count me in as well if there is still room,and if I get in before midnight U.K. or is it midnight world.Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

Entry to the Competition / Challenge now closed 



EDIT < CLOSING DATE NOW MOVED TO 18th JANUARY 2011


. :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

The list of entrants is as follows , If I have missed anyone please shout out and I will amend the list :mrgreen: 

Blister

The _stig

Wood spoiler

Melinda_dd

cambournepete

skeetoids

Colin

gus3049

matmac

Pvt_Ryan

callumlovatt

RATWOOD

Jonzjob

TheTiddles

Silverbirch

liamscanlan

SVB

duncanh

Paul.J


Bodrighy

como

whacky

Dust Busker


Haldane

clk230

dennisk

miles_hot

Hudson Carpentry

The Shark


.


I will Start the competition in a new post 

Good luck everyone


----------



## miles_hot (1 Jan 2011)

Gutted, didn't see this in time to make it onto the list :'( ah well good luck to you all and look forward to the competition / challenge entries over the next 12 months.
Miles


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

miles_hot":1u182eoe said:


> Gutted, didn't see this in time to make it onto the list :'( ah well good luck to you all and look forward to the competition / challenge entries over the next 12 months.
> Miles




Miles , I was thinking of extending the deadline to 14th January , 

That way you could still enter and anyone else and still have time to produce a bowl in time for the end of January 

Let me know 

Allen


----------



## miles_hot (1 Jan 2011)

Cool, thanks - I'm in


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Jan 2011)

Hi Allen

I think you would be right to extend the deadline a while. 

Lot's of people get wrapped up in family stuff over this period and May have missed the original posts. It will give a period for others to catch up.

The more the merrier (although i am not the one that will try to administer it! )

I see this as a shared personal challenge and of learning more techniques and extending my repertoire through trying new and different things. Seeing how others interpret and create things will be part of that learning curve.

Keep up the good work

Regards 

Colin


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

I wouldn't mind having a go!

Do you have to submit each month? Quite a few of the projects I can't do due to not having the gear to do it all or even some on the lathe and few tools i have. I don't have the correct chuck for bowls so can't do anything hollow really or bigger then 4"

Been thinking about a candle stick holder for a while. Can I drill the hole for the candle with my piller drill?


----------



## The Shark (2 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister,

Due to work commitments, I won't be able to submit every month, but if we are allowed to enter and submit a piece when we are able, I would like to be in too, please.
If not, thanks for organising, and hope it runs well without too many teddies out of the pram :wink: 

Malc


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1o6srp50 said:


> I wouldn't mind having a go!
> 
> Do you have to submit each month? Quite a few of the projects I can't do due to not having the gear to do it all or even some on the lathe and few tools i have. I don't have the correct chuck for bowls so can't do anything hollow really or bigger then 4"
> 
> Been thinking about a candle stick holder for a while. Can I drill the hole for the candle with my piller drill?



Hi , You do not have to enter a piece every month , although if you do not enter anything you get no points , The points are as follows 

1st each month 5 points
2nd each month 4 points
3rd each month 3 points 
All other entry's each month 1 point 

No entry 0 ( zero ) points


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

The Shark":21sflcuh said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Due to work commitments, I won't be able to submit every month, but if we are allowed to enter and submit a piece when we are able, I would like to be in too, please.
> If not, thanks for organising, and hope it runs well without too many teddies out of the pram :wink:
> ...




Hi Malc

The same answer for you mate :wink: 

Hi , You do not have to enter a piece every month , although if you do not enter anything you get no points , The points are as follows

1st each month 5 points
2nd each month 4 points
3rd each month 3 points
All other entry's each month 1 point

No entry 0 ( zero ) points

I will list a monthly running points total :mrgreen:

NO teddies out of the pram allowed , The Judges decision is final  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

Thank you, are you allowed to use drills for some parts, as long as most of the project is turned in a lathe? Im talking drilling for the candle hole (where most will use a drill in there lathe, i can't) and to remove the tenon when turning bowls between centres?


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":qrwm7oul said:


> Thank you, are you allowed to use drills for some parts, as long as most of the project is turned in a lathe? Im talking drilling for the candle hole (where most will use a drill in there lathe, i can't) and to remove the tenon when turning bowls between centres?



Make it how you like with what tools you have , as long at it conforms to the few rules for each monthly project , stated on the first page of the thread


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

Blister":z97zqb32 said:


> Hudson Carpentry":z97zqb32 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, are you allowed to use drills for some parts, as long as most of the project is turned in a lathe? Im talking drilling for the candle hole (where most will use a drill in there lathe, i can't) and to remove the tenon when turning bowls between centres?
> ...



Am i being thick again? there are no rules on page one of this thread? can't see any other thread for this other the someone asking if they can be excused from janurays. (For some reason when i click view new posts there was 4 pages, i read one post and clicked view new posts again and there was on 4 posts, not 4 pages? )


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2ywfri30 said:


> Blister":2ywfri30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hudson Carpentry":2ywfri30 said:
> ...



Have a look here 

2011-competition-january-project-now-open-t47246.html

:wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

Thank you, could you add me to the list pritty please. I read somewhere your open for entry until the 14th.


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":234bwmfz said:


> Thank you, could you add me to the list pritty please. I read somewhere your open for entry until the 14th.




You are already added


----------



## The Shark (2 Jan 2011)

Thanks Blister 

Does the list of entrants on the 2011 Jan comp sticky need amending too, or am I being my usual thick self?

Malc


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

Thank you! I couldn't see my name in the list.


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":to9s3xsz said:


> Thank you! I couldn't see my name in the list.



You are on the list :wink:


----------



## chill (2 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister, just seen this thread after a hectic xmas/new year, glad to see the entry date has been extended, can you add me to the list please, thanks.


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

chill":1gsusa3w said:


> Hi Blister, just seen this thread after a hectic xmas/new year, glad to see the entry date has been extended, can you add me to the list please, thanks.



You are added :mrgreen:


----------



## babylon355 (2 Jan 2011)

Can I join in please?
Mike


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

babylon355":2p3t8h3e said:


> Can I join in please?
> Mike




OK Mike , your in :mrgreen:


----------



## The_Stig (3 Jan 2011)

> Board index » Wood Turning - Lathes



Oops, The_Stig has just realised that he's been in the Lathe section all this time and entered a lathe competition but doesn't own a lathe :?

So as they would say during EuroVision, this year The_Stig is awarded nil points 

Good luck folks =D>


----------



## Blister (3 Jan 2011)

The_Stig":2xawgakb said:


> > Board index » Wood Turning - Lathes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK Stig , no problem I will remove you form the list :wink:


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (3 Jan 2011)

The_Stig":2qec7hd1 said:


> > Board index » Wood Turning - Lathes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could buy a lathe... :roll:


----------



## The_Stig (3 Jan 2011)

[quote id=Pvt_Ryan]You could buy a lathe...[/quote]

I wouldn't know where to start, I used a lathe many years ago, I think I made a spindle on it but can't remember. Segmental bowl turning has always interested me but I'd probably end up doing myself a mischief.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (3 Jan 2011)

You think I do? lol.. My best turning is a 3point turn in a car.


----------



## The Shark (3 Jan 2011)

The_Stig":32132s4b said:


> Segmental bowl turning has always interested me but I'd probably end up doing myself a mischief.



Is a mischief a particular type of bowl within the segmented turning discipline, or can it be any form at all? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Malc


----------



## loz (4 Jan 2011)

Can I join in please ?


----------



## Blister (4 Jan 2011)

loz":2e3ajg9n said:


> Can I join in please ?





OK Lawrence 

You are in :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (5 Jan 2011)

34 entrants so far :mrgreen:


----------



## philb88 (7 Jan 2011)

Can I join in too,

Might not be able to do every month, but worth a shot!

PHIL


----------



## johnny.t. (7 Jan 2011)

I'll join in if thats ok Blister  

JT


----------



## Blister (8 Jan 2011)

philb88":1rwfqwar said:


> Can I join in too,
> 
> Might not be able to do every month, but worth a shot!
> 
> PHIL



You are in :wink:


----------



## Blister (8 Jan 2011)

johnny.t.":q4lvho5j said:


> I'll join in if thats ok Blister
> 
> JT



No sorry you are to good 

O , OK , go on then I will let you in :mrgreen:


----------



## myturn (11 Jan 2011)

Is it too late to put my name down for this?

If not I've dug something out of the wood-pile ready to be attacked, errr masterfully turned. 8-[


----------



## Blister (11 Jan 2011)

myturn":20jhjzem said:


> Is it too late to put my name down for this?
> 
> If not I've dug something out of the wood-pile ready to be attacked, errr masterfully turned. 8-[




OK Mick 

Please look at this link 

post550759.html#p550759

Photos to be posted after 24 Jan please 

You are in :wink:


----------



## Oakbear (11 Jan 2011)

Pop me one the list if, i'm not too late to join, ta!


----------



## Blister (11 Jan 2011)

Oakbear":mli910ns said:


> Pop me one the list if, i'm not too late to join, ta!



Done :mrgreen: 

Please see the link

2011-competition-january-project-now-open-t47246.html

Entry photos to be posted after 24th Jan please


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2011)

10 day left to entry posting day 

41 entrants and 6 notifications that entrants have their bowls ready :mrgreen: 

so if my arrrifmatik is correct that leaves 35 yet to notify :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

